#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Api 650 tank design- spreadsheet

## adamjin

attached is API 650 tank design spreadsheet

See More: Api 650 tank design- spreadsheet

----------


## civetteae

Thanks

----------


## aseptman

thanks

----------


## robertantoreni

Thanks

----------


## mhuelva

thanks a lot

----------


## acier58

> attached is API 650 tank design spreadsheet




Thanks alot for this spreadsheet .
It appears to be very useful.

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## teegala_19

Thanks

----------


## zorran

Thanks a lot !

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## Noppakhun

Many thanks

----------


## chenkx

Thanks

See More: Api 650 tank design- spreadsheet

----------


## eng_far

thank you

----------


## asetyawan

thanks !!

----------


## Riccardo

Many thanks, it looks very good

Riccardo

----------


## harme22

Thanks

----------


## kevinbaker

thankyou!!!

----------


## pankajkanitkar

thanks a lot...................

----------


## Mehdir

Thanks, very useful

----------


## v.munagala

Thanks. Very Useful Calculations in deed.

----------


## brahmhos

Thanks

----------


## malimr67

Many thanks, if possible then kindly updata as 11th edition with appendix P,V etc.

----------


## oswaldo arrioja

thanks

----------


## acay

Thanks for share...

See More: Api 650 tank design- spreadsheet

----------


## CARLOS1712

Many thanks

----------


## muhammad.qasim

thanks alot dear

----------


## jacubi

thank you very much 



> attached is API 650 tank design spreadsheet

----------


## buddy19

Thanks BRO...

----------


## cicscli

Thanks

----------


## kornengineer

Thanks

----------


## rina septiana

Thank you

----------


## meetsjana@gmail.com

Thanks Bro!

----------


## herc7777

thanksn :Smile:

----------


## djones

good brother. thanks

----------


## djones

guys find attached some spreadsheets you might find useful

----------


## acay

Thanks bro

See More: Api 650 tank design- spreadsheet

----------


## platinumsp

Thanks..

----------


## Jeerapol

Thx a lot.

----------


## jigs36

Thank you very much

----------


## Sriram_be

Thanks for sharing

----------


## sosatlantique

Thank you

----------


## CASB1

Thanxxx **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhuelva

> guys find attached some spreadsheets you might find useful



Sorry, I can't download this files. Could you send this files to my email? It's altealod@gmail.com

thanks a lot

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Thanxxx **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Wow, huge file, if anyone converts these to english, please repost for all.

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Thanxxx **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Wow, huge file, if anyone converts these to english, please repost for all.

----------


## adamjin

Find attached a better spreadsheet for open roof tank design**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## linus

Thanks. Pl review the steps in sheet for wind force determination on fixed roof. The figure from the Code you have affixed should serve to guide.

Regards,

LINUS

----------


## linus

Thanks. Pl review the steps in sheet for wind force determination on fixed roof. The figure from the Code you have affixed should serve to guide.



Regards,

LINUSSee More: Api 650 tank design- spreadsheet

----------


## Riccardo

Thanks adamjin

----------


## lgwsaw

Nice work------(best tank calculation)
Would you happen to have a sheet in imperial units for us old timers?

Thank You
LGW

----------


## lgwsaw

Sorry for the Double post

----------


## gusgon

Thanks my friend. Nice sharing

----------


## saachin

Thanks for sharing this imp spreadsheet which is useful while estimation

----------


## mojtabayousefi64

thank you so much

----------


## TimLim

> attached is API 650 tank design spreadsheet



Hey, this looks great. Has it been developed further?

----------


## ddt

Thanks

----------


## anktrez

thanks..nice share

----------


## tskkeong

For sharing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ducati996

I thank you very much for the API-650 Spreadsheet.  Regards, ducti996

----------


## luike

Thanks tskkeong for your help, good article.

See More: Api 650 tank design- spreadsheet

----------


## arunvani

Thank you. It is very useful doc.

----------


## magdy kamel

thanks very good xls sheet hope more and more

best regards

magdy kamel

----------


## magdy kamel

thanks for this xls sheets it is very useful hope more

thanks

magdy kamel

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## fadhlur

thank you so much..
this spreadsheet very usefull...  :Big Grin:

----------


## rennydevassy

Thanks for post

----------


## klukluxland

Thank you so much... Very useful...

----------


## alex2002

These are only one foot method. Does anybody have variable point method xls.

----------


## Siva_ael

Thanks and nice spread sheet.
Siva

----------


## mhrizadi

would you please share API STD 625 and also API 650 2013 edition?

----------


## jaalvarez

thanks

----------


## yuanfen413

Thank you! This is a good material!

See More: Api 650 tank design- spreadsheet

----------


## yuanfen413

Very Useful! Thank you for this!

----------


## dedy14

Thanx for the shared

----------


## dedy14

Dear Mr.Djones,
Could you upload the sheets in rar??
It seems the link not working anymore?
thanx in advance.

----------


## adamjin

See attached file. re-posted

----------


## engendro

Could I use it for Supported Cone Roof Tanks?
Regards


Mario

----------


## haider423

thanks buddy.

----------


## barbara

thks!

----------


## endorphin

Does some 1 have a API 650 design spreadsheet for metallic double-deck floating roofs?
Or
Which software makes calculations for metallic double-deck floating roofs?
Thanks

----------


## adam15

Thanks.

----------


## adamjin

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I have obtained this calculation sheet in PDF for double deck pontoon floating roof. But I cannot decipher some of the workings.

If some one can input and be able to make an excel file out of it, It would be great!!

----------


## Natton

Thank you very much.

----------


## prabalxx

Thanks

See More: Api 650 tank design- spreadsheet

----------


## baigang10

thanks a lot

----------


## prewo

Thank you very much!

----------


## Amar mahabir

Does anyone have an excel spread sheet to calculate the amount of radiographs to be taken on a tank for api 650 and api 653.

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## b40wapr

Received with thank

----------


## Mikepehli

4shared requires a password for the file above ground tank Mayers.
Does any body can post the pss pls?
or post the file without pass pls
tks in advance
m

----------


## Mikepehli

4shared requires a password for the file above ground tank Mayers.
Does any body can post the pss pls?
or post the file without pass pls
tks in advance
m

----------


## raju1958

Many Thanks

----------


## dedy14

> guys find attached some spreadsheets you might find useful



It seem this file no longer available on the system. File became gif ext..

----------


## ukok

thanks you so much

----------


## ahmed raaft

Thanks for you

----------


## syahril87

Hi all,



Does anyone have spreadsheet for API 650 - Rectangular Tank??See More: Api 650 tank design- spreadsheet

----------


## gtpol57

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## George_CY

thanks

----------


## themule

thanks for sharing.

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Thanks for the share..

----------


## nnarvind

Thank you for sharing

----------


## sadane

Thanks

----------


## OrangeHead

Been going through this thread to find some spreadsheet but all the attached file is no longer available :'(

Kindly share the API 650 Storage Tank Spreadsheet if anyone has any... Also, the rectangular one...

----------


## nguyencz

Please reupload, thanks you  :Smile:

----------


## Hesham25

Thanks

----------


## Hesham25

The link doesn't work, please reload it.

----------


## purav

I am not able to download ,would you please send me on jreservices11@gmail.com

Thanks.

----------


## kancumaniseng

Could anyone please share it to sam.yonathan@gmail.com, thank you

See More: Api 650 tank design- spreadsheet

----------


## leonardoctz

Thanks

----------


## stuardxxx

thx :Smile:

----------


## rocco84

When I try to download file (attachment) I have black screen  :Frown:  Can anyone help?

----------


## saiddt

thanks

----------


## Mikepehli

Pls will you up load it? Tks in advance

----------


## cuntarkin

thank you very much

----------


## Mikepehli

i cannot find the Excel any body has manged to get it? Pls share Many tks

----------


## SARKAR1995

Api 650 tank design- spreadsheet
Could anyone please share it to chavannilesh1995@gmail.com, thank you

----------


## Hobivon

Thanks.

----------


## GAC2014

Could anyone please share it to gonzagac.projetos@gmail.com, thank you

----------


## ez_engineer

thanks

----------


## ez_engineer

thank

See More: Api 650 tank design- spreadsheet

----------

